# Ear Rumor True?



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Okay, so I've done some reading about the ears on a GSD, and I have read that German line GSD's ears almost always typically come up whereas the American lines usually come up but not always. True or False? I just want to say that I was amazed that Apollo's ears came up though, because when he was sick, his ears were completely down. Zeus' ears on the other hand are flippy floppy and haven't come up yet, which I'm sure they will. Anyways, True or False?


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Never heard that one before. Sounds like a fabricated crock to me.
I think this issue is the most needlessly fretted over one that pretty much constantly occurs, likely exactly because they'll come up, then go down, then airplane, one or both or alternating during teething, but more often than not go back up, whether glued, taped, fretted over, or not.
Besides which, a soft ear has little effect on life, other than aesthetic looks. In some breeds, like collies, folks will actually tape tips down to "tulip" them. The only sillier practice is cropping, like they do to Dobermans. I say silly, a pup might think barbaric.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

False.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

false


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

false


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I've heard the same, that American lines tend to have more problems. I've heard it's because we tend to breed for looks more than function and like the larger heads/larger ears here in the USA. 

Be interested to compare in the 'ears up' section and see if the pups having problems are pretty much from both lines or not.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Cash is German lines and has floopy ears.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Show lines of both types, German and American, often have larger ears and thinner ear leather, which can make them take longer to stand and be more prone to being soft. But this tends to exist in specific bloodlines more than others and is certainly not pandemic in either type, nor is it restricted to dogs of those types.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the information, but I have another question that I'd some input on.

I'm worried about Zeus' ears even though I know he has a long way to go before his teething is done, but is there something I can give him to strengthen his ear leather?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Give him lots of things to chew on while he's teething. This will not only help with the teething, but also strengthen the muscles in the jaw and head which will help strengthen the ears.

At his age, I wouldn't really worry. If they're not up by the time he's 6 months old or so, I'd talk to a vet about taping the ears.


----------



## grizzlys-mom (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi I am wondering the same I know there is so many post on this issue but I have a 7 month old and I was going to try the breathe rite strips method. Does this really work?


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

It has worked for some dogs. Nothing is a sure thing, that's why there are so many methods and so much discussion. 

At 7 months old, it's time to try some method. There's no guarantee it will work. And they may still come up on their own. But the longer they stay down after teething, the less likely they are to come up.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think I can help the post about the 7 month old. Charlie will be 8 months old this coming Tuesday. I didn't start taping until he was 6 months old (my bad). He had two separate taping sessions done by a vet. The first time, the tape was left on only one week (my bad again).... The second time, the tape was left on a whole month. 

His right ear was completely up after that. His left, went back down half way.









That's when I decided to purchase the inserts that come from Germany and are sold by a huge GSD breeded in Illinois. Charlie has had them on for 2 weeks now and they do not bother him at all. He has been swimming with them and those things do NOT come off. I have really good hopes about this one treatment. Here's a pic of Charlie with them on:








[/img] 

So, needless to say, keep trying...I refuse to give it up. Good luck. If you need that breeder's info for the inserts, feel free to send me a PM and I will provide website.


----------

